

How a protest boosted our startups weekly sales by 500% - virurl

As a fellow Canadian the last thing I want to do is start a protest in the United States. After all, I have nothing to complain about living in such a great, startup-friendly country. That is what I thought until last week when the marketing geniuses at our startup VIRURL decided that a protest was the best way to get attention at ad:tech, the world’s largest advertising technology conference, after finding out that an insert in the ad:tech welcome baggie was $4,000.<p>It feels good to say that effective guerilla marketing is not dead – in the last week Forbes, Adotas and Businessweek have featured us. We spent just under $2,000 to pull off the stunt and increased our sales by 500% compared to the previous week (mostly due) to the press we got.<p>Full blog post here:<p>http://blog.virurl.com/2012/11/16/protestguerillamarketing/
======
mangoleaf
Brilliant! [You need contact info in your profile, tho]

~~~
virurl
updated. feel free to contact us at support@virurl.com

------
briankim
Genius, thanks for sharing

